# M. Night Shyamalan's "The Village"



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Anybody seen this yet? I watched it yesterday and was blow away.

All I can say is whatever you do, don't read any of the spoilers for this film before you go see it. You definately don't want to know how it ends prior to watching the film.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

I saw it Saturday. My wife and I liked it. Didn't see the ending coming.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe M. Night is/will be known as one of the greatest directors of our time. I can't wait to see this. I put him up there with Hitchcock.

FWIW, his movie 'Wide Awake' - (I believe this was his first major release) is showing on Starz currently. I've recorded it but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I think we got the twist(s) we were looking for in 'Signs'...

There were several things I liked a whole lot about the movie, without spoiling if for anybody...

The music
The 'gotcha' scenes (where everyone in the theater jumps)
The offbeat camera work, like where William Hurt is talking to his daughter towards the beginning
and of course the 'Where's M. Night?' 

Only bad thing is I don't know how it would hold up to repeat viewing


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, I'm a Star Trek fan. I saw the end coming about midway into the film. I leaned over to my wife and threw out my guess......and was right. After patting myself on the back at the end, I realized the ending was very predictable if you "knew" to look for a surprise ending. The best thing about "Sixth Sense" is you never saw it coming.

I would recommend seeing the film, but it is not a horror film by any means. The cast was superb (Ron Howard's daughter specifically) and the direction and production were meticulous.

Now, going into his films, one knows to look for the surprise - which makes it a little less fun. If they distributed his next films without letting you know they were his, I think it would make the experience that much more enjoyable. USe the big acting names to attract moviegoers, not the director/writer/producer. Flash his name at the end of the film.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Unfortunately, I'm a Star Trek fan. I saw the end coming about midway into the film_

Yeah, who would have guessed the monsters were Klingons.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I didn't know she was Ron Howard's daugter :eek2: 
I kept thinking she reminded me of Lauren Ambrose (of SFU).

Klingons? Ka-plagh!


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, the only thing I got was rocognizing M. Knight by his ear... about the only part of him they showed.. until the reflection.

Great movie. He does a wonderful job of actually making movies with meaning... not that there's nothing wrong with no meaning. I'll be the first in line for "Alien vs Predator."


----------

